# Broadheads and Slow Bows



## WhitetailWhack (Nov 23, 2012)

The bow I'm getting shoots about 200 fps at 45 pound draw. Is this fast enough for a mechanical broadhead? If it is, then what brand should I get? If it isn't, what kind of fixed blade should I get? Thank you for any information you have.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Shoot fixed until you get up to 55... Then either you can stay with fixed or go with mechanicals






Slicktrick or muzzy!!!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

slick tricks all the way. you dont have the kinetic energy required to open up a mechincal and get the penetration


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Shoot fixed until you get up to 55... Then either you can stay with fixed or go with mechanicals
> 
> 
> 
> Slicktrick or muzzy!!!


X2! muzzy 3 blade or 4 blade should work good!


----------



## WhitetailWhack (Nov 23, 2012)

I know I would be sacrificing aome accuracy with a fixed blade, but at 45 # I need to be right next to them anyway. So i don't think that would matter.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I suggest a magnus buzzcut at that weight!


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

WhitetailWhack said:


> I know I would be sacrificing aome accuracy with a fixed blade, but at 45 # I need to be right next to them anyway. So i don't think that would matter.


That is complete b******* fixed blade broadheads are just as accurate as mechanicals with a correctly spined arrow.


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

I would suggest QAD Exodus


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

dont waste your time with expandables, if u get that bow paper tuned the right way, any broadhead will fly great. I'd go with any fixed blade. imo I'd get a pack of 75 grain Muzzy MX-3's.
I've shot spo many friggin things with a Muzzy and I've never been dissapointed with them & have always been amazed with them, never let me down.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah expandables dont really interest me much. any of the broadheads mentioned will do the job fine, I personally like slick tricks and magnus buzzcuts


----------



## Flash_outdoors (Oct 15, 2012)

I love the ramcats!!!! They are the most accurate fixed blade I've ever shot out of my bow!!! No lie. And they cut in both directions! So in case you don't get a pass thru( which is very possible at the weight your gonna shoot) the arrow will also cut on its way out!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

A fixed blade is my preference no matter what poundage I'm shooting. Mechanicals may work for some, but I believe that simpler is better. I'd go for a broad head with a gradual slope on it like the magnus buzzcuts or stingers. A lower slope will allow the broadhead to get less friction as it goes through the animal (therefore better penetration).


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

isaacdahl said:


> A fixed blade is my preference no matter what poundage I'm shooting. Mechanicals may work for some, but I believe that simpler is better. I'd go for a broad head with a gradual slope on it like the magnus buzzcuts or stingers. A lower slope will allow the broadhead to get less friction as it goes through the animal (therefore better penetration).


very true, and as I've steted and others hve stated fixed blade hbs r just as accurate, or most of them r just as accurate as long as u got your bow tuned good and the right arrow shooting through it.
when I was at that low poundage area, I shot a standard 75 grain Muzzy 3 blade, shot numerous hogs and deer with them, I didnt get passthroughs but on the occasion but that was with hogs, and half of the shots went through shoulder blades.


----------

